
Ask HN: What would you want the HN community know more about or be aware of? - jorgemf
Is there any topic that when it reaches the frontpage you think the conversation is an end loop. Something that you think there should me more knowledge or empathy so the conversations has more quality and doesn&#x27;t end with a flame war or similar.
======
mabynogy
More meta dicussions on controversial topics like politics (talk about what
politics is and not about a particular political point of view).

~~~
shahbaby
Pretty sure there are plenty of other forums for that. Cutting out the fluff
is why I visit hackernews.

~~~
tedmiston
I think this depends on perspective. Meta-level discussions are a big reason
why I visit Hacker News.

------
genieyclo
That the worst drought and famine in living memory is happening right now in
the horn of Africa, especially in Somalia. Worse than 2011 famine, worse than
1992 famine where the USA and UN had to invade, worse than 1983-5 Ethiopia
famine (remember We Are The World?).

Please give what you can, people and livestock are already dying by the
hundreds: [https://www.icrc.org/en/where-we-
work/africa/somalia](https://www.icrc.org/en/where-we-work/africa/somalia)

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-39166746](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
africa-39166746)

